# ICD.9 code for Piriformis Syndrome?



## Orthocoderpgu

How would YOU code this DX? Any suggestions will be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## EARREYGUE

we use 358.9


----------



## coderpeg

*Piriformis syndrome*

The correct code for this condition, as answered in AHA's Coding Clinic, is 355.0.


----------



## rajalakshmir

355.0 ,since the piriformis synd is due to  irritation of sciatic nerve caused  by compresion of nerve within piriformis muscle. so lesion sciatic nerve leads 355.0


----------



## Cuteyr

*Pyriformis Syndrome*

Yes,the code is 355.0.


----------



## bmanene

Agree with 355.0 Piriformis Syndrome Dx


----------



## kengel1975

actually it's not DUE to irritation of the sciatic nerve, it's the pirfomis muscle compressing the nerve.  It's due to a muscle issue and the nerve issue is secondary. Both should be coded


----------

